# ☆ Vape Meet ☆ 17/09/2022



## vicTor

admin approved


*Ahoy !*

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Count me in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

This looks great. I get to wear my speedo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> This looks great. I get to wear my speedo.



I'm sure @Christos and @Stranger will be, so why the hell not !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

...but strictly no Crocs !

...whatsoever

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

Mankini

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> I'm sure @Christos and @Stranger will be, so why the hell not !


I do own a speedo, and it still fits, the no crocs however has got me in two minds...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> I do own a speedo, and it still fits, the no crocs however has got me in two minds...



just come barefoot like @TheFrozenRogue does

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

Ahoy !!


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

shorts !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Definitely going to break out the mankini for this one

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Definitely going to break out the mankini for this one



oh shit !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

I am going to Swagga's tomorrow to practice.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> I am going to Swagga's tomorrow to practice.



I called and warned them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Ahoy !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Guys and gals, I'm having some orthopedic surgery on the 9th on both my feet and will have casts on for a while. _*If *_the casts are off by the 17th and the stitches are out, I will still try my best to join, although I will technically be off sick, but it's a big maybe. Really bummed out because it looks like a super venue and I'd love to see you all again. Let's hope things work in my favor...

Looking like another winner so far @vicTor

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> Guys and gals, I'm having some orthopedic surgery on the 9th on both my feet and will have casts on for a while. _*If *_the casts are off by the 17th and the stitches are out, I will still try my best to join, although I will technically be off sick, but it's a big maybe. Really bummed out because it looks like a super venue and I'd love to see you all again. Let's hope things work in my favor...
> 
> Looking like another winner so far @vicTor



all the best with the surgery man, rather take it easy, there'll be other meets

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> Guys and gals, I'm having some orthopedic surgery on the 9th on both my feet and will have casts on for a while. _*If *_the casts are off by the 17th and the stitches are out, I will still try my best to join, although I will technically be off sick, but it's a big maybe. Really bummed out because it looks like a super venue and I'd love to see you all again. Let's hope things work in my favor...
> 
> Looking like another winner so far @vicTor



sorry to hear @Viper_SA , wishing you all the best with it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Nonsense man, there is technology to help you these days, it's called wheel chair. It is basically a chair ..... with wheels on. You sit on it and people feel sorry for you and give you free vape juice.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

cruel summer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Ahoy !


----------



## Stranger

Will there be whale watching ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Will there be whale watching ?



only Walrus !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

There will be whale watching if I turn up.

I always get loads of chicks at the beach .... they lie next to me for shade.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

...let's not forget the PIF Box !

The Pay it Forward box is a box at the Vape Meets in which one can bring along and place all your unwanted Vape gear, anything from coils, to cotton, to juice, to attys, to tools, even broken mods, just no batteries please.

...your trash may be someone else's treasure !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

We would like to thank *Gdrops* - prize sponsor of the Spring Vape Meet - 17/09/2022 !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

Thank you G drops

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

We would like to thank *IN THE CLOUDS VAPE CO.* - prize sponsor of the Spring Vape Meet - 17/09/2022 !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

Thank you

*IN THE CLOUDS VAPE CO*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

We would like to thank *ASAI 2ONE62* - prize sponsor of the Spring Vape Meet - 17/09/2022 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

Thank you

*ASAI 2ONE62*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

We would like to thank *Charl Nel SteamMasters / BVC * - prize sponsor of the Spring Vape Meet - 17/09/2022 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Thank you
*Charl Nel SteamMasters / BVC *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Do I get in contention for a prize if I send a sick note?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

We would like to thank *WIENER VAPE CO. *- prize sponsor of the Spring Vape Meet - 17/09/2022 !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

We would like to thank *MON *- prize sponsor of the Spring Vape Meet - 17/09/2022 !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

We would like to thank *VAPECON *- prize sponsor of the Spring Vape Meet - 17/09/2022 !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

*Thank you

WIENER VAPE CO.
MON
and 
VAPECON*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

We would like to thank *POSSESSED VAPES *- prize sponsor of the Spring Vape Meet - 17/09/2022 !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

Thank you *POSSESSED VAPES*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

We would like to thank *LOS VAPOS *- supporting the Spring Vape Meet - 17/09/2022 !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

Thank you *LOS VAPOS *

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

We would like to thank *KZOR *- supporting the Spring Vape Meet - 17/09/2022 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Thank you @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Vapecon Weekend Pass up for grabs at the Spring Vape Meet !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

That is an impressive line up of sponsors

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

We would like to thank *DEADLY SINS - KEREN ONAY - MAURITZ COETZEE* - prize sponsor of the Spring Vape Meet - 17/09/2022 !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

wHoOp-wHoOp see you soon

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


> wHoOp-wHoOp see you soon



Seems like you're never on Telegram. Drop me a WhatsApp, need to send you a file bro. Hope to be there...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

We would like to thank *BEETLEJUICE VAPE* - prize sponsor of the Spring Vape Meet - 17/09/2022 !

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> We would like to thank *BEETLEJUICE VAPE* - prize sponsor of the Spring Vape Meet - 17/09/2022 !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 262750



Great Little shop with two branches very close to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Thank you Beetlejuice vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spink

Hi

How long do these meets go on for?

Curious, as I'm thinking of coming, but have other commitments late aternoon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Spink said:


> Hi
> 
> How long do these meets go on for?
> 
> Curious, as I'm thinking of coming, but have other commitments late aternoon.



ahoy !

we start at 14h00 then usually runs till about 17h00, but people are most welcome to leave earlier and stay later, no issues

pull through, look forward to meeting you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spink

vicTor said:


> ahoy !
> 
> we start at 14h00 then usually runs till about 17h00, but people are most welcome to leave earlier and stay later, no issues
> 
> pull through, look forward to meeting you


Awesome

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Spink said:


> Awesome



...remember, first thing you do when you get there, is find me (short, bald, fat guy with a clipboard in a Vape Meet shirt) so you name goes on the the prize draw list !

there are some awesome prizes to be won !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spink

vicTor said:


> ...remember, first thing you do when you get there, is find me (short, bald, fat guy with a clipboard in a Vape Meet shirt) so you name goes on the the prize draw list !
> 
> there are some awesome prizes to be won !


Perfect, will do.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

oh and try and get a seat at @Stranger table !

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Latest ever I left a meet was 20:50, hahaha. That was a good one.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stranger

vicTor said:


> oh and try and get a seat at @Stranger table !


I am the short fat guy with no clipboard

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Stranger said:


> I am the short fat guy with no clipboard



I feel this statement can be very confusing to newcomers

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

OK then

I will be the short fat guy, with no clipboard sitting next to the hot blond ...... that better ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> Latest ever I left a meet was 20:50, hahaha. That was a good one.


I think I can recall your partners in crime at that event Snakeman ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Stranger said:


> OK then
> 
> I will be the short fat guy, with no clipboard sitting next to the hot blond ...... that better ?


just look for the noisiest table .... you have found us ...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> Great Little shop with two branches very close to me.


nearly missread that quip as the ''SPRINGS'' vape meet - thought WTF!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> View attachment 262846


Victor , you going in your Speedo ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> Victor , you going in your Speedo ?



ahoy !

hell no !

absolutely not !!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

vicTor said:


> ahoy !
> 
> hell no !
> 
> absolutely not !!!



Guess you opted for the Borat Mankini instead...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Guess you opted for the Borat Mankini instead...



ahoy !

another, hell no !!

...maybe if I was younger

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

it will be my first meet without Salomons ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> it will be my first meet without Salomons ....



Tie the laces together and hang them around your neck, then you can stick your vape gear in there to carry around while walking with crutches... win win, you can still go with them and dont need to stick mods in your pockets...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

So who from the forum is attending? Sure doesn't feel like spring in the Freesate this morning. There's a nippyness in the air this morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Of course there is a nipponness, the free state is Toyota central

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH

Viper_SA said:


> So who from the forum is attending? Sure doesn't feel like spring in the Freesate this morning. There's a nippyness in the air this morning.


You haven't really said - 

How are the piggies?

'This little piggy went to Vape Meet, etc...' Since you're coming, it seems they're better than you expected?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

DavyH said:


> You haven't really said -
> 
> How are the piggies?
> 
> 'This little piggy went to Vape Meet, etc...' Since you're coming, it seems they're better than you expected?



lol, they are okay-ish. The bruising is much better (was all blue and black, I swear I don't know how they treat you in theater). One stitch tore out, but seems to be fine. Just very stiff and can't really bend them, but I have special sandals to protect them from getting bumped and doesn't require them to bend much. Stitches are coming out on the 23rd, then mobility should be better. I have driven around in the complex to make sure I can and clutch operation etc is fine. Don't need the crutches anymore, so all in all looking and feeling much better. Thanks for asking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> lol, they are okay-ish. The bruising is much better (was all blue and black, I swear I don't know how they treat you in theater). One stitch tore out, but seems to be fine. Just very stiff and can't really bend them, but I have special sandals to protect them from getting bumped and doesn't require them to bend much. Stitches are coming out on the 23rd, then mobility should be better. I have driven around in the complex to make sure I can and clutch operation etc is fine. Don't need the crutches anymore, so all in all looking and feeling much better. Thanks for asking.



Crocs does not count as "special sandals"...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

@ARYANTO and sidekick Paul will be at the Beach ''foreshore''

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> @ARYANTO and sidekick Paul will be at the Beach ''foreshore''



Ahoy !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

We would like to thank *RESISTANCE* - prize sponsor of the Spring Vape Meet - 17/09/2022 ! @Resistance

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Sorry @vicTor . Tried to put my earrings in for the pirate look, but the holes seem to have closed up. Hahahaha. No best dressed prize for me I guess.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

...what an awesome day, thank you to everyone that came, thank you to all the sponsors !

...special thanks to @Scouse45 ...love you long time !

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

...thank you to each and every one that contributed

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

What a flippen great outing! Thanks to all the old friends and the new ones that made this such an amazing day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

@ARYANTO share some of your pics man. Don't tell me your old people are asleep, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

@ARYANTO

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> @ARYANTO share some of your pics man. Don't tell me your old people are asleep, lol


power shedding, dude from 8 till now, fkers

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Pauli looking mightily impressed with his first prize

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

@Viper_SA and Pauli sharing an intimate moment ...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Devil knows where @Stranger might be ...@ARYANTO , Jill and Davey

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

the noisiest table ...as usual and an unknown baby in the foreground

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


> the noisiest table ...as usual
> View attachment 262985




You should've heard the "other" table later that evening. I only bloody left at 21:30. New record for me.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

@vicTor and @Scouse45 , great event and venue ,thank you !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> @ARYANTO
> 
> View attachment 262965


great pic , maybe my new profile pic

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> You should've heard the "other" table later that evening. I only bloody left at 21:30. New record for me.


Ran into a major fukup on the highway back , biker eliminated himself ,hope it wasn't one of the attendees from the meet, Metro had to block all lanes south for emergency airlift by chopper - sat there for about 45 minutes ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spink

Shot for the meetup, was great meeting you guys. Nice to put faces to names. Super chilled and everyone was very friendly.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Spink said:


> Shot for the meetup, was great meeting you guys. Nice to put faces to names. Super chilled and everyone was very friendly.



yeah bro, so glad you came, was awesome meeting you, hope to see you at the next one !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


> Ran into a major fukup on the highway back , biker eliminated himself ,hope it wasn't one of the attendees from the meet, Metro had to block all lanes south for emergency airlift by chopper - sat there for about 45 minutes ..



Eish, not good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> Ran into a major fukup on the highway back , biker eliminated himself ,hope it wasn't one of the attendees from the meet, Metro had to block all lanes south for emergency airlift by chopper - sat there for about 45 minutes ..



our biker which attended is safe and sound

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

@Trivio @ARYANTO @Stranger @DavyH @Viper_SA

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

Not a single picture of @Viper_SA's feet for posterity... Awwww.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------

